# How to put a red ribbon in her tail?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Tie it in the top.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Or get a cheap metal hair clip from the store. Either plain or one with something on it and then take whatever is on it off. Hot glue the ribbon on and clip it into her tail. 

I haven't actually done this, but seems like it should work.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

We just tie Luck's around her dock. 
Red ribbons (like those for decoration), thick red yarn (can be braided for thickness), or an old red shoe-string work; I think we're used all of those at one point or another. You could probably buy a bit of red fabric with a cute design, cut it into a ribbon and her that too.
And just my two cents, I don't thinkthe metal hair clip would work very well unless the horse has a rather large, thick tail that has full hairs at the dock. Dude rubs his butt on trees, so I can't braid it, let alone expect a clip to stay in it. And if OP's horse's tail is how the appy's that was at our barn is, there's no way a clip would stay in. o.o I feel for ya with the tail issue, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I use a bright red hair bobble and pop it up on the top of the dock.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i tie the red ribbon around a hair tie and put the hair tie around their tail. i horse i used to fox hunt had one and that was the best way i found to keep it in for 5 hrs of hunting.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Also could try tying the ribbon onto a twist tie (like that come with garbage bags). Take a braid band and make a tiny pony tail at the top of the tail and then twist tie the ribbon in the pony tail.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> i tie the red ribbon around a hair tie and put the hair tie around their tail. i horse i used to fox hunt had one and that was the best way i found to keep it in for 5 hrs of hunting.


This is what I do as well. I slip it through a hair band and then take a piece of tail and pony it. Then tie the bow. I usually use hair ribbon but it doesn't matter as long as it's red and it's noticeable. I'd be afraid to tie it around the dock in case it's too tight.


----------

